# Memory foam topper



## vicdicdoc

Aldi 28th Sept !

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2867_7324.htm?WT.mc_id=2008-09-26-11-55


----------



## maddie

This is a cracking price,BUT needs checking as Netto were doing a similar offer but when I looked at them it was 10mm memory foam and 35 mm normal foam bonded together
terry


----------



## nukeadmin

Finally you can now buy the Raskelf range of Mattress toppers at OutdoorBits 

They might not be as cheap as the Aldi ones but at almost twice the thickness and fully memory foam (no normal foam bonded etc) they are worth the money


----------



## Sonesta

These Raskelf memory foam toppers are excellent and will turn the hardest and most uncomfortable mattress into the most luxurious little nest. 

We bought a Raskelf branded topper to use in our previous motorhome. We didn't have fixed beds in that van so we had to make the beds up from the lounge area seating arrangement and consequently the mattress was a tad hard for sleeping on. However, the Raskelf topper made such a huge difference and we could not believe how comfortable it was to sleep on. 

Even though our new motorhome has fixed beds; with proper thick mattresses on them, we still use the memory foam toppers to sleep on as we find them sooooooooooooooooo comfy - plus they help to keep our mattress in pristine condition.

My advice is to treat yourself to one and I promise you, you will not regret it and at these attractive prices - they really are too good to miss!  

Sue


----------



## Katerina

I've heard from several people that memory foam makes you really hot though, so it would be no good for those of us who dislike the heat and suffer with hot flushes  

Kat x


----------



## hilldweller

vicdicdoc said:


> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2867_7324.htm?WT.mc_id=2008-09-26-11-55


Got that. It's just what it says on the tin 35mm of memory foam. But we've not had a chance to try it properly yet.

Thanks.


----------



## brockley

*memory foam topper*

Strongly reccomended, we got one from e bay, the guy who tells you the difference between the densities of foam. We bought ours with a protector cover for £64 (free postage). it is two inches thick and the 45 density. What a difference on a long trip! The higher the density, the higher the cost and firmness. They reccomend the higher densities for people with back problems.


----------



## Pusser

When you don't want the bed as a bed i.e. turn it back into a U shaped lounge, how big is the rolled up topper to store please approx


----------



## SaddleTramp

We also bought a 2" one from a company on ebay along with protector Fantastic they are and I noticed a post that says they make you hot, I do not find that at all we find them nice and cool and extremely comfortable.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Pusser said:


> When you don't want the bed as a bed i.e. turn it back into a U shaped lounge, how big is the rolled up topper to store please approx


The one we have pusser came rolled up we have not tried to reroll it up since as it is on a fixed bed but when it came it was about 12" roll.


----------



## maddie

Hi Pusser we got ours cut in 3 singles with covers and storage bags made.They squash down / roll up very tightly and fit in my overhead locker Approx,1ft sq by 30ins long.this gets both in and if we needed to could fit our 3 rd one in as well with a little shoving,but we leave the 3 rd one at home.
I bought a 80 ins sq by 2 ins from the guy who did my upholstery for my van and he cut us 3 at approx 26 ins x 6 ft 6 ins made the zipped washable 
covers and bags for £80.He also covered a piece of the off cut 9 ins by 6 ins for my mate to use as a rest for his mouse arm/elbow :lol: 
terry
edit PS I do not know if it is true but read that bed bug / mites cannot live in the foam so it may be good for allergy sufferers ????


----------

